# Property renovation



## sjg_ukr (Mar 25, 2011)

Has anyone experience of buying and renovating of an older property in Cyprus , that you can share . We are interested in your story , good and bad !
Was it an easy or crazy experience dealing with local government and builders , service suppliers etc ?
What lessons did you learn and can you pass on any advise ?
How does the government grant system work on older property and what limitations do they issue ?
We are used to doing this in Ukraine and we wonder how the proceedure is different in Cyprus ?, as its time to slow down and get warm !!
All comments will be gratefully received. 
Thank you
from British expat & Ukranian wife


----------

